# Effexor Withdrawal Questions



## unidlehands (Nov 15, 2004)

*Amount of weeks before Effexor related side-effects receded after stopping use of the medication*​
<1 week00.00%1-2 weeks00.00%3-4 weeks1100.00%5-6 weeks00.00%7-8 weeks00.00%>9 weeks00.00%


----------



## unidlehands (Nov 15, 2004)

I have now successfully stopped taking Effexor, now upto 60 hours since the last 17.75mg tablet, only side-effect being slight dizziness but this is no worse than you would experience if you had the flu.

I just have a couple of questions to ask anyone else who has successfully quit Effexor:

- Effexor has caused various problems with my vision, therefore I was wondering if anyone else experienced vision problems on the medication and how long it took for them to recede after finishing the medication

- I have definately noticed an increased heart rate whilst on this medication, so I was wondering how long it is likely to take for my heart rate and blood pressure (also slightly raised on the medication) to return to normal

Other than that, everything is going great, just don't be afraid to use this medication, it really does help, and equally the withdrawal effects are really not that bad if you taper correctly.

Graham...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

glad things are going well for you gray.....i've never been on that medication so can't answer your questions but am cutting down on mine at the present and keep having some unpleasant head zaps but i presume its all par of the course......nice to see you post again and i hope things continue to improve for you


----------

